# 2006 Honda 1132



## Mike Carroll (Apr 3, 2017)

I am thinking about buying this snowblower,looks like new.I was wondering if they are hard to get parts for?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Mike Carroll said:


> I am thinking about buying this snowblower,looks like new.I was wondering if they are hard to get parts for?


*Do you have pics or a link to it. anyhoo, ALOHA from the Paradise City.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## Mike Carroll (Apr 3, 2017)

No pictures,He had it on craigslist for a week and pulled it,didn't think it would sell till next fall.It looked like new,The man is 79 yrs old and it was getting hard for him to turn around.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Mike Carroll said:


> No pictures,He had it on craigslist for a week and pulled it,didn't think it would sell till next fall.It looked like new,The man is 79 yrs old and it was getting hard for him to turn around.


how much does he want for it? anything less than 2k around here for a 1132 is pretty good if it looks good. be sure to check condition of bucket at bottom where scraper blade is as well as condition of augers. ( if the teeth are worn down )

there should be a checklist around here someplace if you use the search function.


----------



## Mike Carroll (Apr 3, 2017)

He's asking 1300 for it,He bought in 2008 as a hold over started using it in 2009,He seems like a very honest person.I have owned snowblowers for 40 years just never had a honda.I have owned other honda's,3 wheelers,4 wheelers,genarator and a lawn mower and think they are all the best money can buy.


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

"I have owned other honda's,3 wheelers,4 wheelers,genarator and a lawn mower and think they are all the best money can buy."

Then that's the machine for you! Parts should still be readily available if you ever need any, price is right and lots of guys on here to ask for help. Sounds like a win, win, win!


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

$1,300 seems like a good buy. May be this time of year he might come down $100, $150, or even $200.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Mike Carroll said:


> He's asking 1300 for it,He bought in 2008 as a hold over started using it in 2009,He seems like a very honest person.I have owned snowblowers for 40 years just never had a honda.I have owned other honda's,3 wheelers,4 wheelers,genarator and a lawn mower and think they are all the best money can buy.


seems like you know your stuff. 1300 sounds pretty good for a 1132.
i could double that in the next storm around here.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

just ask him after inspecting it if he has any flexibility in the price. he may come down but if he doesn't , i would give him the 13 if it passes your inspection.

i like dealing with people his age. they are ol school, seem more honest , and a handshake actually means something.

good luck.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

$1300 for an HS1332 in excellent condition is a good deal. I'd inspect it and make sure it is in good and sound condition. If so, try to negotiate the price down some but even at that price I'd buy it if in excellent condition and if you need one.
Parts availability is not an issue at all...

:blowerhug:


----------



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

Inspect it...if good, don't try to get it cheaper.... the 13 is a great price.... I'd buy it in a heartbeat..!!


----------



## Mike Carroll (Apr 3, 2017)

I bought it today,$1150 looks like new except for paint missing on the side of shute from his gravel driveway. 
I took of the air cleaner cover and surpriseded to see no air filter.Is it down below the box?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Mike Carroll said:


> I bought it today,$1150 looks like new except for paint missing on the side of shute from his gravel driveway.
> I took of the air cleaner cover and surpriseded to see no air filter.Is it down below the box?


There is no air filter on 99% of the snowblower engines including Honda (that is normal). Congratulations on the purchase....!


----------



## oljm (Aug 22, 2016)

Yup, that's normal.
Most snowblowers I've seen do not have air cleaners or filters. 
Hondas have an air cleaner housing, but no filter.

Why? It's because there's no dust floating around (generally) when you are blowing snow.


----------



## Mike Carroll (Apr 3, 2017)

Thanks,Can't wait to try it out!!!! Guess better wait for snow though!!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Mike Carroll said:


> Thanks,Can't wait to try it out!!!! Guess better wait for snow though!!


Post some pics of it.....:blowerhug:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

$1150
SMOKING DEAL for an 1132. congrats.

now is the time to do the service on it. change oil, lubricate, check everything and then after all that , then put it away.

add stabilizer to gas . shut off gas and run it till it stalls and then drain and clean fuel bowl and sentiment cup.

you'll be golden til next winter.

how bout some pics???


----------



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

You lucky *******... I'd give my left one for that deal..!! Do what orangputeh says and you'll be in heaven next winter, my friend.!!


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> $1150
> 
> add stabilizer to gas . shut off gas and run it till it stalls and then drain and clean fuel bowl and sentiment cup.
> 
> ...


I heard draining the carb dry can cause the seals to dry out and crack/leak. Instead, run it with treated fuel for a few minutes and then simply shut it off leaving whatever fuel is left in the carb be. 

There is discussion here:
Drain carbs for winter storage, or just add Stabil and keep carbs full? ? Tech Talk ? goldwingdocs.com


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Marlow said:


> I heard draining the carb dry can cause the seals to dry out and crack/leak. Instead, run it with treated fuel for a few minutes and then simply shut it off leaving whatever fuel is left in the carb be.
> 
> There is discussion here:
> Drain carbs for winter storage, or just add Stabil and keep carbs full? ? Tech Talk ? goldwingdocs.com


good reading and good common sense.

I'll start doing it wet.


----------

